# HID FOR 06 MAXIMA



## LOVERBAI19 (May 16, 2007)

DO ANY ONE KNOWS WHAT BULB # WOULD FIT BECAUSE THE OEM # IS 9012 BUT I AM NOT FINDING ANY # LIKE THAT


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

a 9005/06 would fit. my buddy did it... or you can just use OEM ones D2S


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's D2S? Good to know.

/me scribbles note


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Good to know that is a mod I've been wanting to do.


----------

